# Dwarf hair grass at petsmart



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

I found petsmart is selling dwarf hair grass and few other plants in little bag. Bought some dwarf hair grass but just fyi


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

They have been selling it for a while now (2-3 months) originally it was $6.99 a packet but it seems they have sold a ton and ive noticed they are $8.99 now !


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow ain't that some b.s then I must of just completely missed it before


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I bought some of the DHG from there when I'd had two different orders from different sellers (not on here) cancel and I got fed up. It was $7.99 at that point! $9? What a rip!


----------



## Thedirtybubble (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks pretty healthy too!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Thedirtybubble said:


> It looks pretty healthy too!


Mine has been so far. Sometimes the stuff in our store looks a little slimy, but I think any plant that sits in plastic at room temperature is going to eventually get a little on the gooey side.


----------



## KGsPFT (Jun 28, 2012)

They are cycling their plants. This thread reminds me I need to go in and see what they've gotten recently. Prices have gone up in the last few months, I bought my DHG for $5.99, A. Cardinalis for $6.99, and Needle Ludwigia and Crypts for $7.99. All are doing beautifully, but I stop in the day they get their deliveries each time to make sure they're fresh. Got laughed at last time because the girls there all watch me pull them all off to get the ones in the back (the new ones).

The A. Cardinalis has grown beautifully. My original theme for the tank was "big box store", and I have to admit I'm still shocked at how well it turned out. I know it may be a little pricey, but the quality has been great and I'm willing to pay for guaranteed snail free! The new packs are so much better than those stupid tubes.


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

I also had fairly good luck, though I did have fairly significant melting (80% of old leaves). Continued to send off new chainlets and looks super healthy now. I have no ide how "fresh" mine was. It was the lst one in the store. was very slimy and even had a little fungus starting to set in. But I figured what the hell...


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

the stuff looked very healthy to me but i can't find the grass any where around me unless i drive extra hour out of my way so it was worth the extra 5$ for the convince but so far so good no melting but time will tell


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Good stuff. I use petsmarts dhg and it works great!


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

all depends which petsmart you go too.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Everything growing in my tank right now with the exception of the baby tears came from those little plastic bags at Petsmart.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

what species is it?


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

It says eliocharis parvula on the package. Mine is curled downward and stays very short like Belem.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I can find dwarf hair grass in my lake during the summer months ;p

But i have also seen these little packets before. The stem plants look too tiny. Its like a dwarf version or something lol. Am i the only one who has noticed this?


----------

